# A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One of my favorite Rock albums, and I'm picky! Most of my collection is Classical. See if you enjoy this live performance of a track from the disc:


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

I haven’t listened to the live performance you posted, but I’ve been a fan of theirs since Mer de Noms, and really liked The Thirteenth Step too. The anti-war album wasn’t as good, just for the quality of songs (the covers were probably better than the originals in most cases, though). Are you also interested in Tool?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

josquindesprez said:


> I haven't listened to the live performance you posted, but I've been a fan of theirs since Mer de Noms, and really liked The Thirteenth Step too. The anti-war album wasn't as good, just for the quality of songs (the covers were probably better than the originals in most cases, though). Are you also interested in Tool?


I don't really love Tool as much for some reason. The songs are very different, perhaps it is the less edgy quality of the songs on 13th Step that appeal to me. I'm not even a fan of Mer De Noms tbh.


----------

